# [Closed] downgrade from 8.4 amd64 to 7.2 i386



## maskmoataz (Jan 6, 2012)

when try to download freebsd version on ovh company for servers make this


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
```


```
freebsd-update install
```


```
shutdown -r now
```

after this command the server didn't want up again and found this error when try to see it in vkvm on the server in ovh 



> cpu doesn't support long mode



also try to load new iso for 7.2 and found the problem which can't me install the right driver for network the tow lan card is ethernet Intel pro 10/100/100 and after install from cd on vkvm found just one lan card and it is "RealTek 8139c+/8169/8110s pci Ethernet card" not intel how also install the driver for intel and make the tow lan card work i am not advanced in FreeBsd so could you please anyone who will replay make it with explain in command

finally how can i do this way in this topicclick here
on freeBSD 7.2 i386

please want your replay to help me in this problem 

also if there is some one can take the information for the vkvm to try make it work for me please pm me and i will send for him the information


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm closing this topic. FreeBSD 7.2 is *end-of-life* since June 2010, so there is no support for it, and the forums shouldn't spend time on it.

http://www.freebsdnews.net/2010/06/08/freebsd-7-2-eol-coming/

Moreover, there is no real reason to downgrade to FreeBSD 7 from FreeBSD 8, with one known exception, which we do not allow on the forums.


----------

